
Six Shades of Coupling - dotRex
https://mrpicky.dev/six-shades-of-coupling/
======
AstralStorm
Too loose of a coupling can cause the code to be not understandable either.
Examples include use it general formats with adhoc protocols or schemas. Local
data structures likewise create a fine mess that is still coupled to the
definition of said structure.

Sometimes you should accept that parts are tightly coupled and not pass the
buck.

